# New Tesco Range



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

http://newsbiscuit.com/article/tesco-la ... muters-192
:lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

No one gets to my pie before me


----------



## ybuzko (Sep 11, 2007)

geeez they cant be serious :lol:


----------

